# comfortmaker flame sensor



## cjett (Aug 29, 2007)

Sounds like it is bad. They are fairly cheap, replace it.


----------



## cpenn (Feb 24, 2021)

In case needs more info on troubleshooting and cleaning the flame sensor, here's a video that might help. Links in the description for Comfortmaker RPJ II replacement flame sensors if you need them.


----------

